# Acela - seat row spacing



## sebastien (Aug 5, 2022)

I will be traveling between Washington, DC and NY Penn Station on Acela - Business Class. 

Which rows offer more space (legroom) or are they all the same? In the online seat map some rows appear to have more legroom. 

I guess maybe this is known as "seat pitch". I will be seated in the "Quiet Car".


----------



## SNJRider (Aug 15, 2022)

The recline has always appeared the same to me. An exception would be the bulkhead seats which have more legroom.


----------

